# Amending Garden Soil In Early Spring



## Bill_Brikiatis (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd like to consider growing comfrey, but it probably wouldn't be worth the cost to get seeds. I bet the only way is to get seeds online and it seems kind of expensive for a grow your own soil additive.


----------



## Keith_Frey (May 23, 2011)

The garden "compost" called Amend is sewage sludge

https://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php?title=Portal:Toxic_Sludge


----------

